# Simple software for cropping photos



## JenniferMurphy (Apr 17, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a very simple program for cropping photos?

I would like to be able to extract an object as a separate image with no background (irregular edge) so that I can place it on top of an illustration in Visio and not have the background obscure the image underneath. It is usually an inanimate object, such as a book or table, but can sometimes be a person or a face.

Visio has only rudimentary cropping capability (rectangular). 

It would be great if the software could automatically detect the edge of the object, but I would be willing to trace it prior to cropping.

This doesn't need to be freeware, but I can't spend hundreds of dollars.

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 17, 2012)

GIMP.


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 17, 2012)

just to be clear that is not 'cropping'; cropping is just trimming the image to a different shape/size - think digital paper cutter.

If you have one or two, someone here would do it for you.
Just put a link to a full-size image


----------



## JenniferMurphy (Apr 17, 2012)

I actually have Gimp. If you equate Gimp with "simple", then we are in very different intellectual classes. However, I will try it again.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Apr 17, 2012)

I use IrfranView for quick viewing and cropping. It has a very small foot print and is quite simple to use. Cropping is simple and straight forward. The only downside is that you cant set the aspect ratio, rather it is free form cropping only. It is free without any of the extras. Make sure you download the plugins as well so that it will work with most file formats, including RAW.
You can take a look at www.irfanview.com/


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 17, 2012)

As stated, _cropping _is easy, regardless of the software used.

_Selecting _a portion of an image is quite another matter.

Perhaps you could post a small image to show precisely what you want to do.


----------



## JenniferMurphy (Apr 17, 2012)

If "crop" is the wrong term, could you tell me what the right term is?

I want to *remove* the background, not just mask it. I need to be able to add the object to another illustration (background) and *only* the object visible without any of the deleted background either visible or obscuring the new background. And I need this to work in Visio, which is where the new background illustrations are. I say that because I worry that real graphics programs, like Gimp, understand masks and will make it work even though the object is really rectangular.

I need to do this from time to time, so I should learn how to do it, even though I get a headache just thinking about learning the the lingo.

I think I uploaded an image of a gingerbread train car as an example. The car has connectors front and back. There's a star on one end that fits into the "C" on the other end of the next car.
If I place two of these cars side by side, I cannot get the star to go into the "C". Whichever one is on top obscures the one underneath.

If someone can tell me how to do this or even how to describe it properly and where to look, I would be eternally grateful (or at least for the rest of the day).

Thanks


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 17, 2012)

I think what you're wanting to do is make the background transparent. GIMP can do this fairly easily.  You may be able to select the background, and make it transparent.  Or it may be easier to select the subject, copy it to the clipboard, then make the entire image transparent and paste the subject back onto the canvas.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Apr 17, 2012)

I think Sparky is right and IrfranView will NOT help you there.


----------



## jowensphoto (Apr 17, 2012)

Going to have to echo Sparky on this one. GIMP is about as easy as it gets for this, if you want it done right at least.

If you want simpler, use free select on MS Paint.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't think Paint supports transparency.


----------



## KmH (Apr 17, 2012)

JenniferMurphy said:


> If "crop" is the wrong term, could you tell me what the right term is?


Making a selection.

Once the selection is made, and it's edge has been refined, the image editing software makes a 'mask'. There are ways to make the mask visible so you can better see your selection.

Often it is easier to select what you don't want to change, than to select what you do want to change. If you select what you don't want to change, you need to 'inverse' the selection, so you can then edit the portion you do want to change.

At any rate, since you only have GIMP, you have fairly limited options available compared to what professional grade image editing software, like Adobe Photoshop CS5, offers.


----------



## jowensphoto (Apr 19, 2012)

480sparky said:


> I don't think Paint supports transparency.



_Exactly._


----------

